# 9 month gsd's ears not up?!



## GSDwatcher (Mar 13, 2014)

My stud is now 9 months and 12 days and i'm a little worried about his ears, i have never seen them completely up besides a handful of times but at this age i'm very worried my dogs ears wont come up. I've never taped his ears and hes only had 1 infection that we cleaned out. His pedigree is flawless and his parents have both erect ears who stood up at 7-8 months. What could it possible be? Could he just need a little bit more time or will they be this way. both his ears have a little tattoo in them but the one on the right seems to be his ear going inward rather than outward.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Time to tape/glue...

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

There is a good chance his ears wont go up naturally at this point. You can try to tape or glue at this point. Do you plan on breeding him? Genetically if the ears are not erect, it is a fault if you are trying to stud him. It could be passed onto his puppies.



GSDwatcher said:


> My stud is now 9 months and 12 days and i'm a little worried about his ears, i have never seen them completely up besides a handful of times but at this age i'm very worried my dogs ears wont come up. I've never taped his ears and hes only had 1 infection that we cleaned out. His pedigree is flawless and his parents have both erect ears who stood up at 7-8 months. What could it possible be? Could he just need a little bit more time or will they be this way. both his ears have a little tattoo in them but the one on the right seems to be his ear going inward rather than outward.
> View attachment 190442
> 
> 
> View attachment 190450


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

It can take up to a year sometimes but I would def tape. Using breathe right strips and eyelash glue. Works great


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

